# Dr. Meth Flash Game!



## Solid Lifters (Oct 17, 2013)

http://drmeth.com/index.php?r=711047208138199411818

Dr. Meth = Time wasting, super-easy flash game that can be played while you do other things. Saves automatically.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 17, 2013)

OMG - how disturbing. I am addicted!


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice game, yo


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 17, 2013)

^ 
I laughed out loud. Yo. :thumbsup:

~ C.G.


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 17, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Nice game, *B****!*



Fixed it for you


----------



## climberkid (Oct 17, 2013)

...I've been playing all day. My upgrades keep failing.

-Alex


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 17, 2013)

climberkid said:


> ...I've been playing all day. My upgrades keep failing.
> 
> -Alex


Me too, I maxed out on my territory, and blew 1.5 million grams of meth trying to upgrade.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, noticed the percentage of success? One is just 10%! The trick I tried and worked was save up enough to click the upgrade a few times. At least four or five. Then, do one right after the other. Tried this tactic twice and it worked. 

I've been playing since yesterday, too.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 18, 2013)

I noticed you're hiring 100,000 dealers per second. Did you actually click 300,000 times on the hire master dealer box, or is there some easier way? Just getting to 3500 dealers per second was starting to make my fingers hurt.

Cool game. Now I can add "multi-trillionaire drug lord" to my resume!


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 18, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> I noticed you're hiring 100,000 dealers per second. Did you actually click 300,000 times on the hire master dealer box, or is there some easier way? Just getting to 3500 dealers per second was starting to make my fingers hurt.
> 
> Cool game. Now I can add "multi-trillionaire drug lord" to my resume!



I used an auto clicker.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had no idea that a single click into this thread would lead to many more clicks. LMAO


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, finally got the meth purity multiplier. That thing is a pain in the ***! Got it past 100% to 101%. Since I don't need the money, I'm not going any higher. I just wanted to see if you can go higher than 100% and apparently you can.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like there's been a lot of updates to the game. Master Chef for buying max amount of cooks at once, and new graphic character for the meth purity, 100% purity glitch corrected, possible new page of upgrades coming (there's a lock for a second page and no idea how to unlock it at this time), new 'Buy' items: An Actual Star and Black Hole. The Black Hole does nothing. It sucks 100,000,000 Dealers per click. Pointless, but funny. Also, I got trophies that I never got when I should have.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 20, 2013)

I finally unlocked everything. Going to play to get the 'One Week' trophy, then I'm done.







Is anybody else still playing?


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have it running in the background - haven't gotten the one week achievement, or unlocked the second page of upgrades. How do you do that?

Good news is, when I unlock it, I'll be ready to go. Currently at around 300 trillion for both $ and G.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 20, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> Is anybody else still playing?


Yep. I've had it running in its own window on my second monitor. My total profits just passed $2.5 _quadrillion_!


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 20, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> I finally unlocked everything. Going to play to get the 'One Week' trophy, then I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


75 trillion, 961 billion, 135 million, 676 thousand, 3 hundred 36, am I saying that right???


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 20, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I have it running in the background - haven't gotten the one week achievement, or unlocked the second page of upgrades. How do you do that?



Get the Black Hole and sacrifice 15 dealers. 




Jakeyb said:


> 75 trillion, 961 billion, 135 million, 676 thousand, 3 hundred 36, am I saying that right???



It's up to 312 trillion, now.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> Get the Black Hole and sacrifice 15 dealers.



That didn't do anything for me, maybe there is a bug? Right now it stands at 106 sacrificed, the the second page is still locked.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 20, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> I finally unlocked everything. Going to play to get the 'One Week' trophy, then I'm done.



You're not going to see if you can max out the dealers?


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 20, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> That didn't do anything for me, maybe there is a bug? Right now it stands at 106 sacrificed, the the second page is still locked.



You had over 10 billion dealers? Wow. Oh, you have to click on 'the baby' that shows up anywhere on your screen. 



gswitter said:


> You're not going to see if you can max out the dealers?



I have over 7 billion dealers. Getting to 999.9 trillion is going to take some time. Doubt I can do it before my week is done.


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is my progress:


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 21, 2013)

Just think about how much money that would be in real life. You could bail our country out of debt...with drug money lol.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 21, 2013)

After selling off most everything to get that stupid LEET trophy, I made a good comeback. I'm pretty much done with this game and will be quitting once I get my final 'week' trophy.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone get what the point of the blackhole is? Short of a place to suck down money $1 at a time.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 21, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Does anyone get what the point of the blackhole is? Short of a place to suck down money $1 at a time.



'Feed' it 100,000,000 dealers x15 and the Dark Matter upgrade (allows for Purity > 100%) should get unlocked.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pewpsicles. Need moar dealers. I found that a good longer term strategy is to stock up the master dealers, they work behind the scenes to increase cash flow. After a certain number of master dealers, they'll hire a lot more dealers per second than you'll ever effectively set any auto clickers to click.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 22, 2013)

dc38 said:


> After a certain number of master dealers, they'll hire a lot more dealers per second than you'll ever effectively set any auto clickers to click.



Try auto-clicking the 'Buy' Master Dealer.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 22, 2013)

gswitter said:


> Try auto-clicking the 'Buy' Master Dealer.


That's exactly what I did. Up to 22 mil hires and counting


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 23, 2013)

I have 42.5 billion. LOL


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

149.3 billion dealers, 500+ trillion grams, $303 quadrillion. 

The numbers are starting to get silly now. The History Channel did a show where they calculated the value of the Earth at roughly $7 quadrillion. Now I have enough money to buy over 40 Earths! I can't think of what to do with even a large island, never mind over 40 planets.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 23, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> 149.3 billion dealers, 500+ trillion grams, $303 quadrillion.
> 
> The numbers are starting to get silly now. The History Channel did a show where they calculated the value of the Earth at roughly $7 quadrillion. Now I have enough money to buy over 40 Earths! I can't think of what to do with even a large island, never mind over 40 planets.



Not bad. I have 1.36 quadrillion grams of meth and $311.7 quadrillion.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 23, 2013)

Just passed a trillion dealers and $4.7 quintillion. Been lazy with upping production, so grams were at 0. Fixing... now producing a trillion g/sec.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 24, 2013)

And, I'm done... 10.7 quadrillion grams of product and 2.1 quintillion dollars and all achievements accomplished without the purchase trophy.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Oct 29, 2013)

OK, this time I mean it. I'm done. There have been a lot of upgrades made recently and had to continue player. Now, you can kill Joe Bob, but it isn't easy. Finally, go it done! 

Finally! I killed Joe Bob! Maybe now I can get my life back. LOL


----------



## dc38 (Oct 29, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> OK, this time I mean it. I'm done. There have been a lot of upgrades made recently and had to continue player. Now, you can kill Joe Bob, but it isn't easy. Finally, go it done!
> 
> Finally! I killed Joe Bob! Maybe now I can get my life back. LOL



me too. now what?


----------



## Solid Lifters (Nov 6, 2013)

They updated the game with new graphics. So, I played for a bit.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've had it running on my second monitor for the last few weeks. I noticed when you have over $1 sextillion and refresh the game, you lose all your monry (but not your meth). Anyway, I just passed the $100 sextillion mark with 12.5 trillion dealer and 20K stars.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 18, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> I've had it running on my second monitor for the last few weeks. I noticed when you have over $1 sextillion and refresh the game, you lose all your monry (but not your meth). Anyway, I just passed the $100 sextillion mark with 12.5 trillion dealer and 20K stars.



new game! http://mrmine.com/index.php?r=69118662103894


----------

